# Switching to IUI after failed IVF cycle



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm fully expected a BFN tomorrow on OTD as pretty much started my period wedneday and have had BFN on HPTs all week. This was my first IVF cycle and I did it through an egg sharing programme. I didn't actually need to go straight into IVF as I have no known fertility problems but needed assistance with conception as I am in a same sex relationship. I have looked up our clinic's IUI success rates again and per cycle it's 12% and per patient 23% as opposed to 68% for egg sharers doing IVF. Huge difference. It's also not much cheaper to do IUI - only about £75 less assuming my clinic don't think I need a medicated cycle. The IVF has been a really stressful process particularly physically so I am worried about going into it again so soon but then not sure if it's worth trying IUI with such low success rates? Obviously I need to speak to my clinic first to see if both options are available to us but just wondering what people's experiences were of switching from IVF to IUI or whether people think it's worth the money for such low success rates?

Any thoughts and experiences would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Pinkpingu, I haven't any experience (yet) with switching from IVF to IUI, but didn't want to read and run.
I think tx is such a random thing that it might well be worth doing IUI as a break from IVF. We are planning to go back to IUI as we can't afford IVF any more (too old for egg sharing) and we are emotionally exhausted.


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying Candy76, I got my definite BFN this morning. We just don't know what option the clinic are going to recommend next but IVF has completely drained us! Good luck with your IUI in the future, I hope it works out for you x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey pink  don't worry  as reprofit do IVF for £1500 and IUI with your DP for .€130 and DIUI for €330  so cheaper then uk
Becky7 xx


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Pink,

Im sorry i dont have any experience with IVF but my partner and i did have DIUI through Bourn Hall clinic, we had medicated although there were no fertility issues because our clinic suggested it and for us it worked first time! so although the odds maybe a lot lower than that of IVF....it can and does happen, we and others are proof of it.  I was sceptical about the odds but i think you can drive yourself crazy with it. I would go with your instinct.

Good luck with what ever you decide and try and stay positive


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Johno21. Your news gives me hope. We have our review consultation booked for 21st August which seems ages away but it gives us time to think through what our next steps should be assuming all options are still open to us. x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

It worked for someone on here, she's got a baby boy now so doesn't get much time to post. She had IUI's then IVF all BFN's, went back to IUI, bingo! Best of luck! xx


----------

